# Calling All NC42/43/44 Girls!



## Liyana Aris (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi! I really want to get some help in the foundation department from girls who have the same skin-identity crisis as i do. NC42 is acceptable on me, but it's a tad too light. NC45 is wayyy to orange on me. So i've concluded my skin is NC42-44. At the moment i have more golden undertones than yellow. My skin is combination/oily. I haven't owned any high end foundations, but would really like to start trying some. I tend to pick out foundations that are a smidge too dark on me, and i really want get something that is spot on. I have my eyes on NARS Sheer Glow in Syracuse at the moment. Any other suggestions? It would help a lot if you girls list out a bunch of foundations you've experimented with, the shade and result produced. From there on maybe i can rule out what to get and what to try. Including drugstore brands in your list would help a lot too. Thank you so so so much!

  	The foundations i've tried so far (that i can remember):

  	MAC Studio Sculpt in NC42 - tiny bit too light
  	MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC45 - too orange
  	L'oreal True Match in W7 - tiny bit too dark
  	Maybelline Fit Me in 315 - tiny bit too dark
  	Bourjois 123 Perfect Foundation - way too dark
  	Revlon Colorstay  Combination/Oily Skin in Toast - too dark and orange


----------



## Tishyfur (Apr 15, 2013)

Try MUFE hd foundation in 153
  	Revlon Colorstay in golden caramel, toast was also too dark for me
  	Urban Decay Naked Skin in 7.0
  	NARS Sheer Glow in Syracuse
  	Maybeline Fit me in liquid foundation 320 Honey Beige/ 310... Try mixing both colours if neither is your shade
  	Hope that helped


----------



## Oehmchen (May 21, 2013)

i have normal to combination skin type  nars sheer glow foundation in syracuse ( I love this foundation ) I can use it all year round  nars pure radiant tinted moisturizer in annapurna, I can use it all year round  laura mercier oil-free tinted moisturizer spf 20 in Caramel , I use only in summer makeup forever hd foundation in 153 makeup forever matte velvet plus in 65 ( I use only in Summer )  revlon colorstay oily combination in golden caramel


----------



## missmelsie (Aug 31, 2013)

I just posted something similar in another thread. I have a light chest/neck with very golden undertones but my face is slightly darker so I find it impossible to get the right mix of foundation! I average out to a NC43 but find Studio Fix Fluid and the powder not right for me.  These are some that have worked or have been forgiving for my mixed skin tone:

  	Bobbi Brown Long Wear Even Finish in Honey
  	Mac Face and Body in C6 (a teeny tiny bit too dark)
  	Nars Tinted Moisturiser in Annapurna
  	Mac Pro Longwear in NC42 (perfect only if I wear it with Bobbi Brown Sheer Finish powder in Golden Orange)
  	Bobbi Brown BB cream in Medium-Dark

  	Revlon Nearly Naked foundation in Toast was a touch too dark for me, as is Bobbi Brown Skin foundation in Honey - but I don't like the "sheer" foundations anyway as they don't have enough coverage. Oddly enough, MAC F&B gives me enough coverage even though it's meant to be sheer!


----------



## marg1127 (Oct 25, 2013)

Mac Nc42-43 equivalents for high end have been:

  YSL youth serum foundation B60
  chanel vitalumiere B50
  MUFE HD 153
  Bobbi Brown Honey
  Giorgio Armani #8
  Dior Nude 040 Beige


----------



## tenzin (Nov 20, 2013)

Mac NC42 Covergirl outlast 3-in-1 Golden tan Loreal true match in W4.5 fresh beige


----------



## tfisher07 (Nov 21, 2013)

I do not have the same color skin as you but the same type of skin. I hate picking out foundation. But Sephora does have a color match machine now that scans a picture of your face and matches you to all products that are in your shade. Mine narrowed down to three that worked with my skin tones (all those foundations and I only had three true color matches). Anywho, she sampled all of them on my face to prove they were matches, and of course gave me samples to take home to try. Those three were the Kat Von D Lock It Tattoo, Makeup forever Matte Velvet, and NARS Sheer Matte


----------



## meker (Mar 26, 2014)

Tried Loreal True Match in W7 and although its a tiny winy bit to dark.it actually work and last better than any of my Mac found..anyone else notice this?


----------



## Trigger (Dec 5, 2014)

I tried my first drug store makeup and it was the maybeline fit me in the shade 240(its a new shade) and its golden beige and has been a really good match, if it doesn't work for you mix it. I will admit I hate mixing i feel like the point is to have the perfect shade ready to go.   Mac Matchmaster 5.0 is awesome Mac nc42 studio fix ( works for me but breaks me out horribly) Chanel perfection lumier beige amber 44 Becca Bamboo Bobbi Brown 4.5-5 depending on tan in the foundation stick and the long wear    If anyone has more love to hear, having the perfect foundation is everything:bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet::bouquet:


----------



## marg1127 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing trigger. I recently found Sonia Kashuk foundation stick in Caramel to be a perfect match. I'm absolutely loving it, for 10.99$ it's just as good of a dupe to the BB foundation sticks! I'm going to test out thatMaybelline 240 as well since I'm more golden beige than yellow. I know what you mean about mixing foundations , that's what we have to do! What shade are you in Nars? I think I have to mix Barcelona with Tahoe, haven't tried it yet but find Syracuse too yellow. Please continue to share all your findings. Always looking for that match!


----------



## Trigger (Dec 8, 2014)

marg1127 said:


> Thanks for sharing trigger. I recently found Sonia Kashuk foundation stick in Caramel to be a perfect match. I'm absolutely loving it, for 10.99$ it's just as good of a dupe to the BB foundation sticks! I'm going to test out thatMaybelline 240 as well since I'm more golden beige than yellow. I know what you mean about mixing foundations , that's what we have to do! What shade are you in Nars? I think I have to mix Barcelona with Tahoe, haven't tried it yet but find Syracuse too yellow. Please continue to share all your findings. Always looking for that match!


  I feel like us medium girls have it hard everything is either too dark or too light.(Goldilocks right lol) Right now I am trying to find something with full coverage, that won't break me out. Im ok with being a shiny disco ball , and don't care if its mat or not. I feel like the oils are going to find a way to push through so you minds well stop fighting and just opt for a blot powder that you just always keep at your side. I wear Nars Barcelona and can work for me with the right powder around my forehead can be light. I haven't purchased Nars and just have the sample.


----------



## meker (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks ladies..i still have not found anything that really works. I did love sonia kashuk timted moisturizer in tan however with the new tubes it is way too light for my complexion. I am goint to Sephora again today and i will try the Nars Barcelona and see how it works. Any MAC products as of late have been a no no for me too orangey


----------



## meker (Jan 13, 2015)

Update..ive been using Nars Sheer Glow in Syracuse for about a month and im def loving this one. Im hoping that during the summer months a darker shade will work for my complexion by Nars. Its doesnt go all orangey red on me like the MAC products. Anyone else have any updated foundation picks?


----------



## ItsAngie03 (Feb 11, 2015)

foundation comparisons 
  Mac - Face and Body C5
  Covergirl outlast 3 - 1: 857 golden tan 
  Revlon whipped - natural tan 
  Nars - syracuse 
  MakeUpForever (MUFE) - 153 golden honey & liiquid lift 14 honey 
  L'oreal true match w6 
  Benefit hello flawless - toasted beige 
  Bobbi brown  long wear even finish foundation -  honey 5
  Mac mineralize moisture - NC42


----------



## Beautyloverxo (Dec 28, 2015)

Have you found any other Dukes? I'm having a hard time finding a drugstore foundation with a yellow undertone some of them may look like they are yellow undertone and they match me but when I look at myself in natural lighting they seem to be pinkish I even stopped applying blush I don't understand why all the foundations I try I like this


----------



## AsiaYoung (Jan 1, 2017)

*Looking for a drug store brand*

Hi, my color in MAC Studio Fix Fluid is NC42 I'm looking to switch to a drug store brand any suggestions on what shade is equal to MAC NC42 in La Girl Pro HD Foundation? Please help! and please don't hesitate to suggestion other drug store brands and color matches to NC42 thx ladies xoxo


----------



## Trigger (Jan 2, 2017)

If you looking for a drug store brand try L'Oréal true match. I for the most part but high end foundation because color selection is slim. But I've tried that brand and it's good. I have very oily skin so you need a powder if you are like me. I think they make a matte formulat now but I have not tried it yet. Also I heard elf foundation in that black little tube is supposed to be really good too. Good luck ??????


----------



## Barbiedoll1988 (Jan 3, 2017)

My favs are revlon color stay in golden caramel and loreal true match in w6. I was just looking for some drugstore matte powders. I am leaning towards the la girl pro powder in buff and the milani even touch powder in natural tan. I have normal to dry skin and I like satin to matte finish foundations.


----------



## Jiatr (Jan 7, 2017)

I am NC42/NW43 - MAC Studio Sculpt
I have very dry skin. 
Bobbi Brown 05 Honey (Intensive skin serum, SPF 40 - Perfect match. Love the sheer dewy, light feel) 

L'Oréal - Infallible - 
Miel Honey (235) - looks good at first but dull and feels very dry after some time.
Amber (300) - Slightly darker, starts looking muddy or very dull after wearing it for a while.
Caramel Beige - Planning to try.

For sheer coverage - 
L'Oréal super bendable - D5W5 Golden Sand
Maybelline Fit me - 310 - Sun Beige (very good match but very drying for my dry skin)

I am trying to find the right match in Revlon whipped creme. It felt great on my dry skin but 
Natural Tan, recommended for NC42 is not yellow enough and is perhaps too light/wrong for me.

Update:

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation Stick - 05 Honey (Wee bit darker, but looking great)
The Body Shop -  Nude Foundation -  Sicily Amber 
Inglot creme foundation - 30 
MAC Face and Body - C5


----------



## honeyspice (Feb 1, 2017)

AsiaYoung said:


> Hi, my color in MAC Studio Fix Fluid is NC42 I'm looking to switch to a drug store brand any suggestions on what shade is equal to MAC NC42 in La Girl Pro HD Foundation? Please help! and please don't hesitate to suggestion other drug store brands and color matches to NC42 thx ladies xoxo



I'm an NC42 and the LA Girl Pro Foundation in Warm Beige is the equivalent. 

Other NC42 drugstore foundations:

Loreal Infallible Pro Matte -108 Caramel Beige
Milani 2 in 1 Foundation -06 Sand Beige 
LA Girl BB Cream- medium


----------



## May0117 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm a Mac NC42

Loreal True Match W7 caramel beige. 

Smashbox Hydrating foundation 3.2.

Kat Von D Medium 58 warm.

Milani 2 in 1 foundation 07 Sand or the color Tan when I'm a bit more tan.

Wet N Wild photofocus in Warm Beige or Caramel when I'm a bit more tan. 

LaGirl Warm Beige 

Nars sheer Glow Foundation Syracuse 

Tarte hybrid foundation Medium- Tan honey


----------

